# 'Perfect Blend Lawn Food' Lowes version of Milorganite?



## Muddysneakers77

Was looking to get some Milorganite today at Lowes, and they are already sold out. I noticed this brand, that I had never seen before, 'Perfect Blend Fertilizer Lawn Food' 8-4-2. Made in Othello WA.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Perfect-Blend-Organic-Based-25-lb-8-4-2-Lawn-Fertilizer/3578080


----------



## Grass Clippins

Did you notice the PROCARE 4-3-0? There aren't a lot of details on the Lowe's site but I remember it being biosolids, from Houston, with iron. Little bit less nitrogen but also a little less expensive than Milorganite.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Our Lowe's just got pro care. I picked up a few bags. I am gonna probably put them out this weekend.


----------



## Txmx583

Bigdrumnc said:


> Our Lowe's just got pro care. I picked up a few bags. I am gonna probably put them out this weekend.


Did you throw any down? Have been on the hunt for Milo all year with no luck. Did two apps of Home Depot's Sunniland and it seems and smells just like milo, but I'm not getting the same results.


----------



## Muddysneakers77

Grass Clippins said:


> Did you notice the PROCARE 4-3-0? There aren't a lot of details on the Lowe's site but I remember it being biosolids, from Houston, with iron. Little bit less nitrogen but also a little less expensive than Milorganite.


Yesterday was the 1st time I've seen that ProCare stuff (I was shopping there to pick up some Perfect Blend). Oddly, Perfect Blend has a lawn and a garden version of their fertilizer. Both of these were mixed in the same box and moved to a different location (not anywhere near the lawn fertilizers). I hope Lowes will continue to carry this product (I want to support local companies), and they are not phasing it out.


----------



## ngant17

I believe Milorganite is banned in Maryland. Have you read the fine print in ingredients label? It lists lead, a toxic heavy metal, and it also says it is great for gardens. Talk about an oxymoron.

I used to put Milorganite on lawn at owner's request, but once read up on "Toxic Sludge is Good For You", that was not going to happen anymore.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

I put it down. Sorry for late response...been away. Yup worked just like milorganite! Funny thing is our Lowe's has it on a pallet rack not on the floor. You have to ask them to get it down. I haven't figured that out. I think all the you tubers and Internet hype has caused the milorganite shortage.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

ngant17 said:


> I believe Milorganite is banned in Maryland. Have you read the fine print in ingredients label? It lists lead, a toxic heavy metal, and it also says it is great for gardens. Talk about an oxymoron.
> 
> I used to put Milorganite on lawn at owner's request, but once read up on "Toxic Sludge is Good For You", that was not going to happen anymore.


I thought it was the phos in Milorganite that got it banned in MD? Apply all the heavy metals you want but don't dare apply any phosphate!


----------



## ryeguy

ngant17 said:


> I believe Milorganite is banned in Maryland. Have you read the fine print in ingredients label? It lists lead, a toxic heavy metal, and it also says it is great for gardens. Talk about an oxymoron.
> 
> I used to put Milorganite on lawn at owner's request, but once read up on "Toxic Sludge is Good For You", that was not going to happen anymore.


The dose makes the poison. It's not enough to just look at the contents, the levels of the metals need to be considered. They are well below the EPA limits.

From some googling, I can't find anything saying that Milo is banned in MD due to heavy metals. If it is banned, it could be due to the natural phos content. Some states don't ban phosphorous, some do but allow organic sources, and some ban it outright.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Delmarva Keith said:


> I thought it was the phos in Milorganite that got it banned in MD? Apply all the heavy metals you want but don't dare apply any phosphate!


It's not banned. I see it at the local store. I think it is just in short supply and some of the companies are offering alternatives instead. P in fert is fine in MD if it is an organic source or labelled as starter fert. What I find funny is the literature states that P is super high in MD in all soils but every soil I have ever tested has been super low. Maybe the literature is old or since the laws were passed a long time ago, all the P got used up.


----------



## nicholasguitar14

I worked in production at perfect blend and highly recommend their product.


----------

